# Seasonic Eco 600 600W PSU



## arpit6199 (Oct 2, 2012)

can someone please have a look at this PSU and tell me will this be a good buy.
Link : Seasonic ECO 600 600 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

it looks good to me efficiency is also good which is 85%. there not much of the information available on internet, no review nothing

Edit : im looking to buy this for my brother his system spec is 
intel i5 2400 
intel dh61ww mobo 
sapphire HD 6790 1gb gfx card
8 GB ddr3 Ram


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a good one.
Why don't you consider Corsair GS400 @4.5K?
Its only 200/- higher than the linked PSU, and after sales service is very reliable.


----------



## arpit6199 (Oct 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Looks like a good one.
> Why don't you consider Corsair GS400 @4.5K?
> Its only 200/- higher than the linked PSU, and after sales service is very reliable.



thanks man for ur reply i found that PSu while searching specs look good to me and i dont think i would be spending 4.5K for a GS400 watt rather i would go for seasonic S12 520W for 4.2K


----------

